# Bike vs. Cars in L.A Times blog...



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cyclist Will Campbell and Cato Institute Senior Fellow Randal O'Toole (also a cyclist) debate bicycle infrastructure, planning and activism.

Link

(starts from bottom)


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

Warning, the link points to not 1 but 5(!) articles, all of them full of words. I read the first three and then got bored.


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

It's my new years resolution to ride to work as much as possible, at least 3 days a week. Interesting that this is posted the day of my first near collision. I guess its not a near collision, it was just a cycle-road instead of a cycle-auto collision.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ilium said:


> Warning, the link points to not 1 but 5(!) articles, all of them full of words. I read the first three and then got bored.


sorry.

warning: words are hard.


----------

